# Nouvelle Version i-Camping Car pdf



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Follow the link, pop surname (Nom) first name (Prenom) and email address and you get a link to download pdf for free. It has photos of the aires listed.
French language pdf of French Aires

Telecharge = download

Steve


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Tres Bien, Merci beaucoup m'sieur.

I had the 2012 version so good to get an update.

I seem to have stopped getting their e mails.

Must check now on the STOP accuiel scheme.

Thanks,

Davy


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't seem to get their emails either so thanks for the timely reminder to download a new version.

I like just scrolling down the doc looking at the photos - there are some cracking aires about.

I don't find close-up photos of the bourne quite so interesting....

Morph


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Be aware - this is a time limited offer....

The link is only valid until the end of April.

But thanks for posting up - now to sit back with a good cup of coffee and do some planning............

Cheers
Carl


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve

If anyone wants it, I have the matching Excel/.csv file for Garmin satnavs. Just PM an email address.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

How do you download to an iPad ?

It says "error,Chrome cannot open this file"

Helen


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Morphology said:


> I don't seem to get their emails either so thanks for the timely reminder to download a new version.
> 
> I like just scrolling down the doc looking at the photos - there are some cracking aires about.
> 
> ...


I think I had an email last year from Camping Car that asked me to confirm I still wanted the emails. Think it was a data protection type issue peculiar to France? This is the one you may have missed, from a very dim memory I think it said something like if you don't respond we will remove you from our database?

Steve


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> How do you download to an iPad ?
> 
> It says "error,Chrome cannot open this file"
> 
> Helen


Don't have an iPad but it seems to be an issue

PDF issues

Link doesn't seem to work unless you copy and paste it but a Christopher Wells suggests this solution
"I was having a similar problem with PDFs posted on my university's intranet site, but I was able to open them by holding down on the file and selecting "open in new tab." Hope that works for you!!"

Steve


----------

